# 30 Cube Journal - ADA Style - Lots of pics!



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

My latest project in the making - Bedroom 30cm Cube Nano Tank

Chapter 1. Foundation equipment - Tank/Light/Stand

First task was to find a nice size tank that I felt would be a good size. Something not too small but not too big either. I was happy with the Aqua one 30cm cube tank.

Second, was to find a light that would be suitable. I chose a cheap ebay light fixture with 2x 24w compact fluros. This was more than sufficient light for this sized tank.

Third, to find a stand that looked neat and flush with the tank. Results after searching many furniture stores/aquarium shops failed miserably. I then sourced another hobbiest who helped me with this stand.

Here is a few pics of the stand in progress:























































Next task was to find a nice location for this unit. After setting everything up, it was moved upstairs to a bedroom.




























Cabinet opened to show space for canister filter/Co2 Gear etc










Stand has two holes on the side replicated from ADA show stands. They look pretty nifty imo, perfect for the tubing to and from the filters/co2.










Light chosen with the 2x 24w 8000k compact fluro lights. They came with 2 switches so light levels could be cut in half easily.




























The light is suspended from stainless steel line atteched to a bent solid steel bar










The height of the stand was made to suit easy access of the inside of the tank without the back pains. A few more pics to finish.



















Hardscape materials boiled, cleaned and dried ready for use:










Next update, Hardscape and ADA equipment. Any comments, critiques welcome.

Cheers,

Saph.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

This must have been a revelation, for I also have recently acquired a 30-C. My only problem was in finding the right lighting. Now that you have posted, I think I will go ahead and set it up! The spin-off ADA stand as well as the arm look great!

Overall set up also look wonderful! Look foward to seeing the actual set up!


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Man this looks awesome. Thanks for posting the pictures!

Is the stand reinforced in any way? It looks like an accidental bump might send everything toppling, or at the very least send some water over the top


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey whatsup

i was just wondering where you purchased those lights from? They are perfect for smaller tanks, not having to use a metal hailide.


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

erijnal said:


> Man this looks awesome. Thanks for posting the pictures!
> 
> Is the stand reinforced in any way? It looks like an accidental bump might send everything toppling, or at the very least send some water over the top


I thought the same when I made the stand for Saph and was thinking of adding extra sheets of MDF on the bottom. But once it was finished I was surprised how stable it was. The damn thing is pretty heavy as well. Considering the weight of the tank filled with those rocks, water and substrate, I think it will have to be a pretty big knock to topple it over.


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

looks great! i also made a stand for my 30c but cant find a nice light for it since im in the uk?
sweet hardscape materials cant wait to see this wet


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

Wood looks sweet... Nice tank...


----------



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

*Re: 30 Cube Journal - ADA Style - Lots of pics! 08/10 Update - Hardscape Complete*

Chapter 2.1 Hardscape complete.

After a few tries, I thought this was the best I could do with what I had. I had a choice of two different types of rocks and the greyish ones turned out the better choice. Overall im happy with the scape, I was sitting there for about an hour just looking at the wood, ive never seen a more interesting piece!..Any suggestions for what plants to use?


















































































Next Update - Equipment/Plant selections.

Cheers,

Saph.


----------



## agentgreen (Oct 1, 2007)

looks great so far!

what type of light is that? have the ebay seller name handy?

also, what substrate is that?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I think that works really well with the cube. Are you going to make it a minimalist-type setup so you don't hide the nice detail and arrangement of the hardscape?


----------



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

The light is a 350mm 2x 24w Compact Fluro fitting. Can be purchased from ebay seller 1Guppy1. Soil is ADA Amazonia powder form.

Yes I was thinking of the minimal approach with just a few varieties of plants. Any plant suggestions?


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

You could go in a number of different directions here. Of course, the common minimalist approach would probably be an HC foreground, and make some hairgrass in the back.


----------



## MikeD (Feb 26, 2006)

looks already awesome!


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Can't wait. Don't keep us waiting!


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Great looking hardscape. Cant wait for the next update.


----------



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

Hi All,

Just a minor update. Package arrived today with ADA goodies. Will do a step by step review on each product shortly. You can also see the ADA Mini M light/stand fixture. That will be saved for the next project.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Woah...
look at all those ADA silver packages..
*drools*
I am envious of your tank...It is looking great btw,
Looking forward for updates


Drew


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 16, 2007)

This already rocks... I can only imagine how awesome it'll be finished... much less established!

Whatever other plants you go with, I hope you go for some unique and beautiful moss on those branches.

-Jared


----------



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

*30cm Cube Journal - ADA Style - 29/11 Major Update!*

Major Update - Day 14

Hi All,

Apoligies for the late update. Been doing a bit of travelling and house renovations.

I've finally got everything up and running and the tank fully planted. It has been running for two weeks. No issues or hassles so far.

Equipment:

Filtration: Eheim 2213 canister filter (Reduced to run @ 70% flow)
Heating: Room temperature (24'C)
Lighting: 2x 24w 6500k Power Compacts (8 hours a day)
Substrate: ADA Amazonia powder (3L for this size tank)
Co2: 1 bubbler per second when lights are on only - ADA 74g mini co2 bottle, 74 YA Regulator, EL Valve, Cal aqua Inline diffuser
Misc: ADA glass inflow pipe, outflow lilypipe, drop checker, clear tubing, pressurised tubing

Flora:

Rotala Rotundifolia Green
Xmas Moss
Echinodorus Tenellus
Hemianthus Callitrichoides
Anbuias Nana Petite

Fauna:
5 Caridina Longistrosis
10x Caridina sp.
3 Ottocinclus

Maitenance:
30% Water change twice weekly
1 Push ADA Brighty K daily
1 Push ADA Step 1 Every water change

So far i've been happy with the setup. No initial problems with the setup although I had to use the double taps for the Eheim 2213 to reduce the flow. Everything else works beautifully.

Please excuse the reflections on the photos. Any comments, suggestions welcome!

Saph.


----------



## CmLaracy (Apr 28, 2007)

very nice, prime work. Nice shrimp as well, I love the whole layout!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Fantastic! 

This is a perfect example of how I think all aquaria should be. The neatness and organization of the hardware in the stand is as interesting to look at as the aquarium and lends an artistic feel to the whole. 

I'm looking forward to seeing the aquarium again when the moss has grown up a little and softened the hard lines of the wood some more.


----------



## DaSmall1 (Nov 28, 2007)

The tank is very mature looking for only two weeks old! When (if you are) are you going to fish other than the ottos and what kind? I love how you were able to make it look just like ADA without all of the ADA equipment. Great tank and set up all together. It will also help when the HC grows in more and the rotala green grows fuller and can be shaped.

(this is my first post here, so hello everyone!)


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Really awesome looking set up. Clean and simple.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

That cupboard/stand is amazing....not becuase its so nice but because everything is sooooooo neat!!! That open shot is ..simply... wow!!..haha.. nice tank!!


----------



## FishandTurtleJunkie (Apr 14, 2007)

Very clean thought out aquaria.


----------



## mpe1329 (Sep 1, 2007)

Cool tank. Don't know much about aquascaping, but I was wondering: 

1. Where is the heater located or do you not use one?
2. What's with the jumbo thermometer on the side glass near the front? Is this an aesthetic choice or is there some other reason for using it?
3. A general question about the ADA hole in the side of the stand set up. Since the goal of the glass/clear filter intake/outflow/hoses seems to be to "hide" these things, why bring attention to the filter hose by running it up the side of the tank as opposed to putting it out of sight behind the tank?

Mike


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

mpe1329 said:


> Cool tank. Don't know much about aquascaping, but I was wondering:
> 
> 1. Where is the heater located or do you not use one?
> 2. What's with the jumbo thermometer on the side glass near the front? Is this an aesthetic choice or is there some other reason for using it?
> ...


If you're using a background, then running the filter hoses up the back makes sense. 
However, when not using a background, running it up the side of the tank, looking at the 
setup head on you don't see the hose.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Whats that orb-like thing just below the water outlet?? whats it for?

Okay... never mind... i just checked out CAL website myself and found out..haha.. cool device...

but got a question... with your water outlet having a bend at the top... does the co2 ever get trapped on the top where the bend is??


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

I just wanted to say nice tank i really like the drift wood, the lines on it are almost too prefect it almost looks like a fake piece of wood. I love the organization as well. 


I was getting ready to ask about the bubble thing inline with the filter outlet also, then i noticed the co2 line connected to it.


----------



## mhoy (Jun 12, 2007)

So clean and nice looking. An inspiration to my planted (scourge from hell algae) tank. Great job. Keep posting updates!!!


----------



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

The inline diffuser is fantastic!.. I did alot of research before purchasing and it sure paid off. I studied the flow of the ADA lily pipe and realised that in conjunction with the Cal Aqua diffuser, it breaks down all the co2 bubbles to a very fine mist and disperses it evenly through the whole tank via the lily pipe. 10 out of 10 for looks, practability and ease of installation.


----------



## sgonzalezht (Oct 25, 2007)

hello did you have a update?

(srry 4 my english)


----------



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

Update after 45 days.


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

Gorgeous tank.


----------



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)

Quick question on your lighting, I have a 30-c and am trying to find a power compact light housing such as yours that would fit around 40 or more watts. What is the brand of the light housing/bulbs and what are the measurements? Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

You should submit your tank in some nano aquascaping contests!!!

It is reallly, really gorgeous.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

I agree it is even awesome inside the stand. Amazing & well thought out. Thanks for inspiring!


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

This tank reminds me of looking at the cube tanks in the first Amano book "nature Aquarium world" very well done. It might have allitle more effect if the rocks under the driftwood stood up allitle higher, but really nice looking either way.


----------



## twilothunder (Sep 18, 2005)

Sapherion said:


> The inline diffuser is fantastic!.. I did alot of research before purchasing and it sure paid off. I studied the flow of the ADA lily pipe and realised that in conjunction with the Cal Aqua diffuser, it breaks down all the co2 bubbles to a very fine mist and disperses it evenly through the whole tank via the lily pipe. 10 out of 10 for looks, practability and ease of installation.


Cool setup! I always wanted to try out this diffuser. Glad to hear it works well on your cube. How do you think it would perform on a 60 or 90cm tank?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice looking tank! Any new updates?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice. I do miss seeing the rocks. It's all so clean and healthy!


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Any updates on this tank!? I'm thinking of doing just obout everything you have done...LOL. Stand, tank size, inline diffuser, glass pipes, plants for shrimp!


----------



## Anupam (Dec 5, 2008)

Lovely tank. Thanks for the beautifully documented journal.


----------

